# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Planifikimi familjar!

## Reina

Do doja te mesoja sa e rendesishme eshte per ju anetare te kini femije dhe nqf pergjigjja eshte po, sa do deshironit te kishit? Per mua femijet kan shume rendesi dhe i dua shume fare.  Mendoj se kur te jem ready te kem femije do dua mbi pes :buzeqeshje:  lol, dua ti kem neper kemb me te shumten e kohes :buzeqeshje:  . me shume vajza se sa djem :buzeqeshje: .

Do te deshiroja te pergjigjen dhe djemt dhe vajzat.

----------


## PINK

vetem 1 ... mjafton ..

----------


## Mujo

Reina pershendetje ne radhe te pare.

Mu'a me pelqejen shumeeeeeeeeee femijt por akoma nuk kame gjetur nenen e tyre ,pasuria me e madhe  per prindrit eshte femija keshtu mendoj une .DHe kjo gje eshte me deshir dikushe deshiron 1 dikushe deshiron dy etj jane 6 miliarde mendje .....pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## Reina

Nuk e di po eshte e vertete e tani vetem mund ta imagjinoj djashurin e prinderit per femijen e tij, po ama kam degjuar shume njerez qe thon eshte dashuria me e fort qe mund te ekzistoj. 
Dhe pink girl jo se ka gje te keqe te kesh nje femije, po besom do jet e veshtire nqf do te kesh femije, se kam pare prinder qe kan nje femije, jan te obesesuar pas atij femije, e jetojn gjithmone me frik se mos e humbasin, e gjithashtu mendo per ate femije te vetem qe sdo ket motra dhe vellezer, do jet shume e veshtire besoj.

----------


## PINK

yeah Reina ke te drejte ... por femijet jane dhe nje pergjegjesi e madhe ... megjithate po e nderroj numrin ... po e bej 2 nje cun dhe nje goc ...kaq mjaftojne ... besoj ...

----------


## Reina

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
*yeah Reina ke te drejte ... por femijet jane dhe nje pergjegjesi e madhe ... megjithate po e nderroj numrin ... po e bej 2 nje cun dhe nje goc ...kaq mjaftojne ... besoj ...* [/QUOTE)

jam dakort qe kan pergjegjesi te madhe dhe sbie dakort me ata njerez qe nqf sjan stabilizuar mire dhe jan ekonomikisht mire te bejn femij.

----------


## PINK

po nqs ato nuk stabilizuar me punera dhe nga gjendja ekonomike .. si thua ti te bejne femije .. dhe me  cfare ti rrisin pastaj ?

ketu sjam dakort me ty ... kur te vendosesh te sjellesh ne jete nje qenie te pafajshme .. make sure ... he/she .. gets everything ..  dhe je i forte ekonomikisht per te perballuar jeten me cdo suprize e mire apo e keqe qe te del para ... 


Pink

----------


## Reina

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
[B]po nqs ato nuk stabilizuar me punera dhe nga gjendja ekonomike .. si thua ti te bejne femije .. dhe me  cfare ti rrisin pastaj ?

ketu sjam dakort me ty ... kur te vendosesh te sjellesh ne jete nje qenie te pafajshme .. make sure ... he/she .. gets everything ..  dhe je i forte ekonomikisht per te perballuar jeten me cdo suprize e mire apo e keqe qe te del para ... 


sme kuptove thash sjam dakort me ata qe sjan stabilizuar dhe sjan ekonomikisht mire te bejn femije. Siduket su shpreva mire.

----------


## Kandy

Un per vete e kam pasur gjithmon fiksim te kem familje te madhe, kshuqe dua te bej nja 12 femije. Po nuk e di do gjej dot ndonje burre qe do doj aq shum. LOL

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Kandy_ 
> *Un per vete e kam pasur gjithmon fiksim te kem familje te madhe, kshuqe dua te bej nja 12 femije. Po nuk e di do gjej dot ndonje burre qe do doj aq shum. LOL*


po te ket para mbase sdo merzitet se ti do vuash ai qejf do bej :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alkano

11 djem deshiroj dhe 1 vajz te bukur

----------


## Klevis2000

He e bukur kjo tema faktikisht si shqiptar kemi pasur si tradite qe nenat tona te dashura benin shume femije sidomos ne trojet e kosoves e maqedonise per dy faktore nje qe te ruanin egzistencen e tyre dhe dy faktori teologjik.Por sot ndryshon puna se femrat jane bere me delikate edhe shumicen e lindjeve e bejne me operacion dhe jane perhapur shume semundjet seksuale si pasoje e mos mbatjes se disa rregullave.1)kryerja e marredhenieve seksuale gjate periudhes se menstruacioneve dhe nderprejes se gjirit para kohe (iper te cilin rekomandohet 2 vjet)vazhdimi i te cilit ndihmon ne rregullimin e organeve femerore mbas lindjes.Prandaj shume femra vuajne sot nga kancerat ne ... .Edhe jane te dobeta ne lindje dhe smund te lindin shume femije.Une per vete e kam si natyre shpirterore i dua shume femijet edhe sdo te vendosja numer te caktuar sepse nuk varet cdo gje nga meshkujt.Por nje gje ato persona qe kane frike nga varferia mos te frikesohen se cdo njeri e ka te shkruar rriskun e tij .Nuk e shikoni qe shume familje qe kane pasur shume femije dhe ne fillim kane qene te varfer tani jane te pasur.

----------


## ediola

Pershendetje Reina!

Une do te deshiroja te kisha dy femije (nje djale dhe nje vajze).

Kiss u all.

Ediola

----------


## Griselda Sula

*Pershendetje!*

Reina paske hapur nje teme interesante!

 :buzeqeshje: Une perhere e kam pasur enderr te kem tre femije: dy djem dhe nje vajze.
                     Later ppl!

----------


## Reina

ju faleminderit te gjitheve qe ju pergjigjet kesaj teme, shikoj ama me shume djemt duhen se sa vajzat. E ka shqiptari kete :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

une do te doja dy femije

----------


## Ana_uk

o Zot une jam e cmendur pas binjakeve...qe ne moshen 14 vjece (tani 19) i jam lutur zotit cdo nate qe kur te jem gati per familje te me dhuroje binjake...kam shume deshire te jene te njejtit seks megjithate s'ka problem...gjithashtu do kisha deshire edhe nje femije pas binjakeve...deshira ime eshte shume e madhe qe te kem dy vajza dhe nje djale...por cfare te me dhuroje Zoti une e pranoj...por nese do mundem te bej femij gje qe i lutem zotit shume..do kem 3 femije...

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Ana_uk_ 
> *o Zot une jam e cmendur pas binjakeve...qe ne moshen 14 vjece (tani 19) i jam lutur zotit cdo nate qe kur te jem gati per familje te me dhuroje binjake...kam shume deshire te jene te njejtit seks megjithate s'ka problem...gjithashtu do kisha deshire edhe nje femije pas binjakeve...deshira ime eshte shume e madhe qe te kem dy vajza dhe nje djale...por cfare te me dhuroje Zoti une e pranoj...por nese do mundem te bej femij gje qe i lutem zotit shume..do kem 3 femije...*


edhe une dua binjak po ne shqiperi thon po je binjake nuk ben dot, femijet e mi thon mund te bejn po sdo dorezohem do i them burrit te lexoj libra si behen binjaket :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## ELSA_18

UNE PERVETE DUA TE BEJ NJE SKUADER FUTBOLLI 11 LOL

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga ELSA_18_ 
> *UNE PERVETE DUA TE BEJ NJE SKUADER FUTBOLLI 11 LOL*


skuader futbolli vajza apo djem? apo mix :buzeqeshje:

----------

